# When is your first show of the season?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids attended their 4-H meeting tonight - we didn't have one last month because of spring break.
Here you have to attend 6 meetings before June in order to show. My kids completed their goal tonight, yeay!  

We found out that our county fair will have their goat show on June 22nd. I haven't looked to see when the other fairs are having theirs, but I heard a couple of counties were having their fair the same week or very next week, so we'll see what happens. I'd love for the kids to go to at least 3-4 other shows this summer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We only have our 4-H fair the last week of July. The goats go in Tuesday night and leave sunday after 6p.m. and the 3 market ones will sell in the auction on monday. We have an ABGA show May 19-20th but we will not be showing since i only have 1 doe we could show since I have not sent in papers for Valentine. Everyone else is either not registrable or USBGA.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had four this year already.... starting in late march. Two of those were 4-H shows and the other two were jackpot wether shows. I have two in June, both jackpot shows and about ten from august to october, one jackpot shows, the rest are 4-H and then the state fair which is going to be our last show. Can you tell we love showing? But all I have is wethers for showing so it easier than does. So all in all, were going to about 16 or 17 shows this year alone... Thats going to be alot of washing and clipping :/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Dani that's a LOT! but I'm sure it's a lot of fun! 

Our counties 'Youth Expo' is at the end of July, that's where they judge projects and also select for state fair. They do that because our fair is so early in the 'season' and gives all the kids more time to get their projects ready.

I'm thinking about clipping our new girls this afternoon or tomorrow, they have THICK coats and have to be absolutely miserable in this heat! It's 85, our warmest day so far this year, and feels like nearly 90!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We started our show year off in February with three jackpot shows, followed by one in APril, first fair in May, State Fair in July, and second local fair in October. Throw a few more jackpots in between those and we have a full show year! Its a lot of work, but my daughter and I really enjoy doing it together.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our first fair is late July and then they run through late September.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Our fair is the same week as yours, its on the 20th...everyone is getting pretty excited


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what is a jackpot show?
M.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Our county fair runs from July 17th to the 22nd. Our 4-H Goat show is on the 17th, then we have an open on the 22nd. But my first offical show of this season is a 4-Ring Buck show this Saturday. A nice, smelly way to start off the season! :laugh:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

A jackpot show is a show that doesn't count for points or is under any registry. You go compete for a jackpot of money and/or prizes


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool! 
Did you get the jackpot? 
M.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not this time! Our boys were about 20lbs smaller than the grand and reserve... there's always next time, plus we had fun!


----------

